# Bonding time in snuggle pouch?



## alltheapples (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi there!

I got a new hedgehog 2 weeks ago and have been taking him out of his cage anywhere from 30 minutes to several hours a day every day. Harvey is a VERY excited and curious hedgie -- he does NOT stay still in your hands! He won't sit still in your lap or anything either. He likes to crawl all over my arms, chest, burrow in my hair, etc. I don't think he's nervous at all -- his spines are always down and he makes calm sniffing and chirping esque noises (like a mouse). I've read they need at least 30 minutes of "bonding time" a day, which I guess equated to holding him. He LOVES his cuddle pouch though, and it's convient for me because I can work while he's asleep on my lap inside his pouch. I'm worried -- does this count as bonding? Or if I rely too much on it will I get a grumpy, anti-social hedgehog?  When I reach inside his pouch to pet him he'll hiss and curl up a bit, which he never does outside of it. 
Also, Every few days I'll take out the playpen and put him in there, too, usually whenever I clean out the wheel. Does that count as bonding too if he's simply in the same room, or is that more stimulation instead?


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes, the snuggle sack counts as bonding. Really, the hedgehog just needs to be close to you to smell you and feel your movements. You can also throw a fleece blankie on your lap and let him dig around in that if you ever want him to become used to being in your lap and going to sleep directly on you.

I think if you want to bond while your hedgehog is in the playpen, it's best if you're just outside the playpen, with your hands inside interacting with your hedgie, or if you sit inside the playpen so that your hedgehog can smell and explore you.


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

That is exactly how my new hedgie is. I've had him for 2 days now, and he just won't stay still! He cam right out when I woke up at 1 am just to be with him the morning after I got him and he was running around and would sniff me every once and a while. He is qulling but is still super friendly to me. Yes, the snuggle sack definetly is bonding, just like tikkilink said.


----------



## GourmetMommy (May 9, 2014)

I have two boys (8 and 11) who love to spend time with our small girl. whenever they are watching tv they take turns with her on their lap in the snuggle bag. I also get my turn now and again!!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Yes, that time definitely does count! Some hedgies like to snuggle and some like to explore. Sounds like he is a happy and well adjusted little guy!


----------



## HedgieloveHershey (Apr 15, 2020)

This was so helpful! I've had my hedgie for a week and I've been handling her every day along with holding her in my lap in a cozy sack. This definitely made me feel better, hearing that it for sure counts as bonding! Thank you!


----------

